# Going Deep off Madeira Beach, Florida



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Friday afternoon means one thing around Hubbard's Marina; it's going to be a bad weekend to be a fish. We are ready. Let's go!

Open wide John's Pass bridge; we are out of here:

As we leave beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida there is always plenty to see and do. No dull moments here:

Even watching the beautiful sun-set is a sight to behold:

We take our eating very serious. Chef Tammy takes us to the next level:

It is with great honor we welcome Mr. Peter Osborne. This most interesting young man comes to us from Trinidad. Talk about going South! This island nation lies just 6.8 miles from Venezuela. Talk about food! Trinidad is popular for its savory food options. This Southern most island in the Caribbean has now adapted what is know as Trinidadian food. A favorite is pleau. This savory dish includes rice, vegetables, and meat all cooked together. In addition, the finest in sea food is also extremely popular. Like lobster? You would love Trinidad.
I wonder what our new friend from the Islands thinks of our Ms. Tammy? Well! that smile says it all:

Ok! we are stuffed. Let's hit the air conditioned bunks. The fights sure to come will be long and hard fought battles. After all, we are 'Going Deep off Madeira Beach, Florida.' Deep, out where the big boys play. Now that was one quick night. Tammy, help us to wake up. "No problem!"

Wow! What a way to begin the attack. Mr. Craig Hammock, fishing out of spot # 7:

Mr. Rod Mac comes to us from One of Florida's newest cities, Palm Coast. Use a computer? Chances are that Intel chip was manufactured in Palm Coast. Mr Mac is a real gentleman who really knows how to fish; in fact, this man of the sea is out to win the jack pot:

Well! Chef Tammy is at it again. We can smell that bacon from one end of the boat to the other and all points in between:

Eat or fish? What a choice. One thing is for sure, the fish are ready for breakfast:

Mr. Mike Powell, fishing spot # 5, one of my old spots:


Looks like the mangos smelled that bacon:

Mr. Chris Hollingsworth, Seminole, Florida:

Our man from Palm Coast specializes is grouper, yellow tail, and mangrove snapper. Wonder if he can catch AJ's?

Mr. Ron Sofka flew four hours from Chandler, Arizona, to fish 'Deep off Madeira Beach, Florida.' Hey Ron, ever been to Tombstone? "Many times." You would not believe the Old West heritage. Ron is having a hard time believing the size of our fish; our heritage:

Finally! Our old sun is trying to do its morning thing. That's one big cloud.

Hope that huge rain storm doesn't dampen the fish's appetite. Mr. Eddie Sumrall, A 'Regular,' has his eye on that jack pot money. Ed's bait of choice, a fresh caught, very lively, blue runner. Mr. Sumrall always fishes very hard. Rain or shine, Ed never stops fishing:

Hold on! that big blue runner has just been attacked. This fish is big; really big. On & on goes the great battle. Finally color, the color of a trophy gag grouper. Even Captain Mark Hubbard is thrilled. Way to go Ed; way to go sir. (Watch the great battle 6:30 minutes into the video at the end of this report.)

The AJ's are on the attack, but so are we:




Even the ladies are joining the action. It's always a pleasure to have ladies with us. Ms. Debbie Campbell, New Port Richey, Florida:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The mango bite has been slower than we would like. But we still have some very nice fish:

Those little devils are notorious bait thieves. To catch them in 150 feet of water requires skill & the proper equipment. A double hook rig works very well:

Well! The bite has slowed down. Let's push out to around 200 feet.
No matter where, no mater how deep we go, the 'endangered' AJ's are all over the place, and they are hungry:


Hold on! Mr. Sumrall has hooked something that is not fighting like an amber jack. On & on goes the great battle. Finally, color, the color of a huge gag grouper. No! It's not a gag; it's a black grouper, a true black grouper. That's the first one we have seen this year. What a trophy!

Our man from Trinidad is also in a great battle:

Way to go Mr. Osborne. It's a good thing Chef Tammy fed you so well:

Talk about a couple of real sportsmen, Mr. Rod Mack (L), and Mr. Peter Osborne. Hopefully one will win the jack pot. Watch Ron's great fight 10:22 minutes into the video at the end of this report.

The great battle continues. Many great fights are lost; some are won:




These ladies can hold their own. We are so proud of them:

Ms. Debbie Campbell, New Port Richey, Florida, you sure know how to make your husband, Win, jealous:


Mr. Osborne: Quick, bring two gaffs. I have just caught two nice red grouper at the same time. This man from Trinidad just won't stop:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Talk about a beautiful sight! Just look at our old sun taking a dive into that crystal clear, warm, tropical water:

Wonder if it's as tired and hungry as we are? First a relaxing hot shower; then it's Chef Tammy time. Our 'Jersey Girl' to the rescue with the finest steak, grilled to perfection, mashed potatoes and steamed green beans. The sun may know a good thing when it sees it, but so do we. Talk about a real dream trip, A good catch, plenty to eat and drink, and outstanding people; people who are a joy to be around, who could ask for anything more? Well! How about a cool, cozy bunk? 
Now that was one quick night.
Let's take a look at our catch from, 'Going Deep off Madeira Beach, Florida:'
Will (L), a very proud Captain Mark Hubbard, the two amazing grouper of Mr. Eddie Sumrall, and Kyle. Now that's a winning combination:

Our man from Trinidad can't believe his eyes. Quick Mr. Mack, snap that picture:



A 34.6 pound gag, & A 24 pound true black grouper:



Talk about 'in the money.' Talk about winning combinations, how about fish with big money in their mouth?

Richard's snapper hit the scales @ six pounds; Ed's grouper @ 34.6; and Rod's AJ @ 38.4


We, who are fortunate enough to live in this tropical paradise we call Florida, have so many 'winning combinations.' Our waters are home to huge concentrations of fish, and our woods are loaded with game. Many who love to fish also love to hunt. Welcome to Florida. Welcome to the land of the wild hog. Welcome to our Woods 'n Water:


Check out the action packed video (click on the link)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH5jReZPdr0

And, speaking of winning combinations, the best military ever known; backed by the best support team ever, our USO. If our solders are there, so is the USO. Last year the USO, and Hubbard's Marina, honored our active duty service men & women with a 1/2 day of fun, relaxation, and fishing. Our flag flew high over the Friendly Fisherman:

Your help is desperately needed to make an even better trip happen this year, a full day's excursion deep into the very heart of the Gulf of Mexico. As of now the funding is just not there. We can show our active duty service men & women how much we really appreciate the sacrifices they are making for us. We are FREE because of them. Please call Roger at the Marina, (727) 393-1947. Or send a donation to Hubbard's Marina, 170 John's Pass Boardwalk, Madeira Beach, Florida 33708-2625. We can make the flag fly high over the Friendly Fisherman again this year.


Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

As Always a great report.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thanks!*

:thumbup: Thank you sir. That report took me all day Sunday to write. It's people like you that make every single minute time well spent. bob


----------

